
We don’t need a ternary operator - ingve
https://mortoray.com/2018/09/05/we-dont-need-a-ternary-operator/
======
zeveb
The ternary operator is a hack due to C distinguishing between statements &
expressions. A better language would just use if:

    
    
        (setf thing (if (< a b) foo bar))
    

The above sets THING to FOO if A is less than B, otherwise it sets THING to
BAR.

